# Ford 540 hydraulics



## BG1167 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am working on an old 540 and the hydraulics have been slowing down over time, there was a oil leak and I believe we lost a decent amount of oil, I have since added but can not find the oil level plug, the macine does have a cab, I also did not notice any hydrolic filter on this machine.Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your best bet is to pick up a service manual. Here is a source: http://www.jensales.com/Ford-540/

The parts for the Industrial model 540 will likely need to be sourced from one of the aftermarket suppliers such as http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-Tractor-Parts/Hydraulic.html All components should still be available as Ford used the same systems across a number of models of tractors for many years.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy BG1167,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your 540 is an industrial loader tractor manufactured from 1/1979 to 9/1981. 

See attached diagrams. Your hydraulic pump is mounted on the side of the center housing. There is no filter shown, and no suction screen shown, but you could pull the pump and check for a suction screen. After 35 years, it's likely plugged. 

On other model Fords there is an internal filter, but it has a bypass that is actuated if it is plugged. Most old Fords have been bypassing the filter for a long time! 

The rear differential section serves as the hydraulic reservoir. To check the fluid level see item #6 on the center housing diagram. It is a SQUARED-HEADED pipe plug. Do not remove any bolts near it or the slotted-head screw that is right next to it, or you'll be sorry! 

The fluid to use is a Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) in the rear end and transmission, equivalent to Ford lubricant spec 134D (check the label on the bucket). You can get this fluid in 5 gallon buckets at Tractor Supply Stores, Walmart, and auto parts stores. I personally use the Travelers brand at Tractor Supply Stores. 

Good luck and please post back if you have any questions.


----------



## BG1167 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi guys, thank you much for the replies, will look into a manual for sure. 
Sixbales, you metioned item #6 , is there a diagram I'm missing? Ty again


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

The second PDF file shows the plug you want to remove. It will be behind your right heel as you sit on the tractor, just ahead of where the axle trumpet attaches. On my tractor (Ford 3600) the filler is behind the seat on the right side of the differential housing and I cannot see the oil coming out of the plug when I fill it so I usually end up spilling a bit of oil. Put a pan underneath the tractor to catch the oil.


----------



## BG1167 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi guy's, I'm back I stand corrected, this 540 does have a filter and I recently changed it as well, I was thinking of the 3000 we have ( sign of getting old ) I also noticed on our 3000 where the drain level is, just as RM-MN stated and like the diagram shows, still not seeing on this tractor, I looked a little futher and noticed a large screw head behind tye L bracket that holds the step, near right heel, nope, just turns ( feels like it could be on an o-ring ). One thing I didn't metion is that this tractor has a cab, which would be a job to pull the hydrolic pump but can be done if I had to, just like to verify this oil level first, any ideas? Thanks guys
P.S. I could probably take a few pictures


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The fluid level check plug should be about 1" above the slotted head screw, and 1/2" aft. Maybe it's a recessed allen head plug covered over with dirt? 

Unfortunately, the slotted head screw supports brackets internally. Since you found it unscrewed, it no longer supports the brackets inside. To fix this problem, there is a round inspection cover on the opposite side of the center housing that you will have to remove to reinstate this connection.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If your 540 has a hydraulic filter, which you mentioned you changed in your last post, is it mounted at the rear of the engine? If so, you have an engine mounted hydraulic pump. Your tractor may be a 540A or a 540B? Subsequent models to the 540.


----------



## BG1167 (Jan 6, 2016)

hi guys, well looking it over again this am, the only thing I found was a freeze out plug, so looking at the hydrolic pump mounted to the side I noticed an angled tube, ( part of the casting ) with a hex head bolt on the end, carefully unscewed not knowing if it was a pump valve or something and it was like a car drain plug ( non npt ) so i added utf until it started to come out from there, if its not correct I figure it should be close. Going to put the plow blade on today and see what happens.
Sixbales, as far as I can tell ( cab is covering the model numbers ) its just a straight 540
I'll update later, thanks guys


----------



## BG1167 (Jan 6, 2016)

Update, I believe the hydrolic oil to be full / level at this, unfortunately I haven't been able to operate the hydraulics, the connections are right in front of the seat, up/down left/right for the plow, the up/down seems to work with the idle raised.Does anyone know if the pump could be air bound? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sattech200 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi guys? Does anyone know what the capacity might be for the hydraulic fluid? I have a 540A and have also noticed my hydralics slowing down. I blew a hose last week and noticed the fluid was pretty dirty. So i figured it would be a good time to change the filter and fluid to start with. My filter is under the cab but i have never been able to locate the 'level plug' indicated in #6 above. Also any tips on changing out the fluid would be helpfull.


----------



## sattech200 (Dec 29, 2014)

BG1167, if your fluid is dirty that will have a big impact. Curious as to what the solution was that fixed your problem?​


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2017)

here's a link to amazon for 540A manuals, I think the operator's manual for just under $40 would have valuable maintenance information like where to check the level of hydraulic oil etc. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=ford+tractor+540A+manual


----------



## sattech200 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you very much Graysonr! I have the tractordata link bookmarked but its been so long I completely forgot about it...DOH! The info was perfect. I know I've downloaded the service manual a few years ago but not able to find it for the life of me. Unfortunately I have to get this line and filter changed and 'hopefully' the fluid changed today before the weather really turns on us. I've created a new post so I don't continue to hijack this one.
https://www.tractorforum.com/thread...dustrial-tractor-with-front-end-loader.35150/


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2017)

Hope all goes well, and you are most welcome. However, let me point out though, that the operator's manual gives useful information not contained in the service manual. Not only fluid capacities, but routine service schedules as well. From daily, weekly and so on up 2400 hours (in the operator's manual for mine) as well as pictures of where key features (fluid level check points) can be found. I know it sounds like I own stock in the printing company, but honestly, I have found the operator's manual very helpful.


----------



## carroll humphries (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a 540 B with boom and back hoe attachment, is the hydraulic filler on top of the differential, there are 2 fillers on this, I've seen a few post on here were some one said it is by where your right heel is but mine doesn't have this filler location, any suggestions


----------

